
Using Rust to Scale Elixir for 11M Concurrent Users - jparise
https://blog.discordapp.com/using-rust-to-scale-elixir-for-11-million-concurrent-users-c6f19fc029d3
======
swordfeng
A previous post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19238221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19238221)

